# remote LED treestand locator?



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=206359 
Has anyone used one of these before. I have no problem getting close to my blind/stand, but sometimes in the darkness I spend way too much time moving around to get to my exact location. I thought I might get one of these things but wonder how well it works or if is just a piece of junk.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=206359


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Why spend that kind of money to find your stand? Just use reflective thumbtacks, they work great, they are cheap, they won't get stolen, and they last a long time.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

hunterrep said:


> Why spend that kind of money to find your stand? Just use reflective thumbtacks, they work great, they are cheap, they won't get stolen, and they last a long time.


Because anyone could find your stand...


----------



## hunterrep (Aug 10, 2005)

Because anyone could find your stand..


HUH?????
You don't think a blinking LED beacon will give them a clue?


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Use your gps it will take you right to your stand


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

hunterrep said:


> HUH?????
> You don't think a blinking LED beacon will give them a clue?


I believe it only works when activated with the remote...


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

I put a couple reflective tacks on the tree, then use my gps to get close and my light to find the tacks....that way there's not a trail of reflective tacks to my stand


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

tommytubular said:


> I believe it only works when activated with the remote...


Correct, they only reason I was thinking about this is atleast once a year I am within 50 yards of my stand and get turned around for 5-10 minutes and waste time and make extra noise. My stand is at the end of some really, really thick stuff. The quick flicker of the light would guide me right back. For less than $20 I might pick one up.


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I've often wondered if people put one of those remote lights just over a scrape or bait pile. (when baiting was legal) When they would hear something in the dark they would pull their bow back, aim at the relative location, hit the light remote and shoot.:lol: No one would know if you were in the U.P. or out in the middle of no where. 
I would never do it, but I bet other people have.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

I ve been thinking that a solar light use to line your driveway with could be useful. Just hang it in you tree will always be lit for you. Cover it up then uncover it when you leave at night.


----------



## krause (Jul 25, 2005)

I had bought 3 last year at meijers reg price $22. I got them for $4__ something on clearance.They a remote and works up to 100 yards I havn`t tried them yet.I thought for the price I counldn`t go wrong.I hate getting to my area and not finding my tree stand.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

If you can't find your stand, stay out of the woods! Just kidding, I do not bow hunt in the mornings most times because I can never find the right tree and even when I do, I sure make a lot of commotion getting things setup in the dark.

If you have a GPS to get you close and then some reflective tacks high up, just under your stand and maybe 5-7 around the tree at that height, I think it would be easy for you to find and not so easy for others.


----------

